# My C50



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi all,

Long time lurker, first time poster. I just wanted to take a minute to say hi and add a pic of my C50. Built her up myself. Coming from a Specialized S-Works E5, to say the ride is smoother is an understatement!<P>Looking at replacing the Ksyriums with the new Fulcrums in black which I think will really look nice.<P>2004 C50 with force fork.<P>Campy Record Ergo levers, rear & front derailleur.<P> FSA SL-K compact crankset.<P>Mavic SSC brakeset.<P>Look Keo pedals.<P>ITM K-Sword bar/stem.<P>Fi'zi:k Aliante<P>Ksyriums with Vittoria Open Corsa Evo-CX.<P>Weight w/pedals&cages-17.3lbs.<P><IMG SRC="https://www.2wheelsport.com/C50.JPG">


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*2wheelsport, 
** Looks great. I bet that draws a lot of attention.
*

*Thanks,
Tshirt
*


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow, I drooled over that one for a long time. Beautiful setup!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Prettiest bike I've seen in a while...*

12345


----------



## cml (Sep 15, 2005)

*Feedback..*

Hey Twowheel, 

A beautiful buildup, enjoy and ride it in good health! 

Can you give some feedback on the stem/bar combo you have. I have a new build going and have yet to make my decision..please provide stem length, bar width. Is there any flaring to the end of the bars. I need at least the 46 oto but if there is any flare to them they would be too small.. 

Congrats again...

cml..


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

cml said:


> Hey Twowheel,
> 
> A beautiful buildup, enjoy and ride it in good health!
> 
> ...


Hey cml,
The ITM K-Sword is a 46cm width and 135mm stem length. It is narrower than average, even the 46. The ONLY place this thing is 46cm is at the drops. The area at the "hoods" is narrower. Honestly my favorite bar I've used is the Specialized Carbon bar with the flat tops. The 46cm is c-c and was very comfortable.

2wheelsport


----------



## cml (Sep 15, 2005)

*Thank for the info...*

2wheelsport,

I'm trying to find a true 46 ctc that doesn't lose any width due to flaring at the end of the bars. I need the width up top when on the hoods or on the bend of the tops...much appreciated. I'll check into the spec'z bars.

I will scratch these off the list...

Thanks..cml


----------

